
Archaeologists use radar to find a Viking ship buried on an island - apophasis
https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2019/12/04/archaeologists-use-radar-find-massive-viking-ship-buried-an-island-millennium/
======
halfdan
[https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/12/archaeologists-
find-...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/12/archaeologists-find-a-
viking-ship-buried-in-a-norwegian-field/)

------
coldcode
It's paywalled. Buried like a Viking ship.

~~~
melling
Google: Viking ship radar

And you’ll find a dozen stories written about it.

